# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Высокие технологии  >  Русские собираются направить к Марсу обитаемый космический корабль с ядерным двигателем на борту   ("Christian Science Monitor", США)

## Kacnep

Москва. Космический корабль с ядерной силовой установкой для доставки пассажиров на Марс и дальше – все это больше похоже на научную фантастику.


Однако российские инженеры говорят, что они совершили прорыв в работе по созданию такого космического корабля, что позволит им опередить конкурентов в космической гонке и создать обитаемый корабль, способный совершать длительные межпланетные перелеты.
Российские специалисты утверждают, что они готовы завершить строительство первого такого космического корабля уже в 2012 году.


На встрече в среду с ведущими российскими учеными в области космонавтики президент Дмитрий Медведев дал зеленый свет строительству космического корабля с ядерной силовой установкой и пообещал найти 600 миллионов долларов США для финансирования этих работ.
«Это очень серьезный проект, и нам нужно найти для этого средства», заявил Медведев во время встречи с учеными.


Небольшие ядерные реакторы и атомные батареи уже давно используются при создании энергетических установок для беспилотных космических аппаратов. И NASA, и бывший Советский Союз потратили огромное количество средств, пытаясь создать надежную систему, которая бы обеспечила движение космического корабля в пространстве, после  того как он покинет земную атмосферу (см. проекты Орион и Прометей). Такие космические корабли можно сравнить с атомными подводными лодками.


Большинство обитаемых космических аппаратов оснащены химическими ракетами, а дополнительную энергию они получают от солнечных батарей. Однако эксперты говорят о том, что современные космические технологии не подходят для полетов на большие расстояния, они не подходят даже для полета к ближайшему нашему планетарному соседу Марсу.
«Энергетические потребности для трехлетнего полета весьма значительны, и нужно обладать технологиями, способными произвести необходимое количество энергии», подчеркнул независимый московский эксперт в области космонавтики Андрей Ионин.


«Бывший СССР накопил большой опыт в этой области» и в течение трех десятилетий запустил на космическую орбиту большое количество спутников-шпионов, добавил эксперт.
«У этой идеи (космического полета с силовой ядерной установкой) отличные перспективы, и если Россия сможет совершить прорыв в этой области, то она станет в будущем главным участником любых международных программ по исследованию глубокого космоса», подчеркнул Ионин.


Российская космическая программа преодолела постсоветский период спада, однако России пока еще не смогла реализовать какой-то крупный независимый проект и продолжает оставаться космическим таксистом для других стран и туроператором для обеспеченных искателей приключений (таких как Ги Лалиберте (Guy Laliberte) из цирка Cirque du Solei), готовых заплатить за возможность кратковременного пребывания на Международной космической станции.


Российские ученые жалуются на то, что постсоветская космическая программа хронически недофинансируется. Однако в том случае, если проект получает одобрение на самом высоком уровне (как это было, к примеру, с олимпийским Сочи), то, как показывает недавняя история, финансирование, скорее всего, будет найдено.


Прорыв в области ядерных силовых установок смог бы вернуть Россию в первые ряды стран, занимающихся космическими исследованиями. Это также сделало бы Россию незаменимым партнером в будущих международных космических программах. На фоне продвижения США в области реализации программы следующего поколения космических челноков, а также запуска ракеты Ares 1-X, Россия могла бы воспользоваться плодами PR-победы в этой области.
Однако критики считают, что идея создания космических аппаратов с ядерным двигателем – это идея заманчивая, однако реализовать ее, скорее всего, не удастся.


«Никто еще в прошлом этого не делал, и я не думая, что кто-то сможет вообще это сделать», отметил эксперт ведущего российского аэрокосмического журнала «Новости космонавтики» Игорь Лисов.
«И США, и СССР прилагали большие усилия для того, чтобы овладеть этими технологиями, но никто из них не смог создать того, что можно было бы использовать на практике», добавляет он.


Защитники окружающей среды указывают на длинный список происшествий с участием космических спутников с ядерными установками на борту, включая крушение аппарата Космос-954 над северной территорией Канады, в результате которого радиоактивные обломки были разбросаны на большой территории. 


Ранее в этом году американский коммуникационный спутник Iridium столкнулся с еще одним российским военным космическим аппаратом с ядерной энергетической установкой на борту – с Космосом-2251, в результате чего возникло то, что ученые называют огромным и потенциально опасным облаком обломков на околоземной орбите.


«Самая больная опасность, связанная с любым использованием в космосе ядерных технологий, связана с транспортировкой этих материалов на орбиту, а также с их нештатным возвращением в атмосферу», подчеркнул эксперт по вопросам энергетики организации Greepeace-Russia Владимир Чупров.
«У нас уже накоплен опыт в этой  области, и он говорит нам о том, что с этой идеей надо обращаться очень осторожно», добавил он.

Оригинал публикации: Russians to ride a nuclear-powered spacecraft to Mars

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## PavelA

Очень странная статья. В СМИ писали, да и по ТВ показывали,  что в 2011 году будет запуск Лунохода на Луну для создания автоматизированной, без людей, станции. После ее создания будет проработка проектов полетов на Марс.

----------


## Ярик

*У РФ есть планы создания космического корабля с ядерным двигателем.*
На создание и испытания корабля требуется 17 млрд руб. и девять лет. В случае начала работ в 2010 году они должны завершиться в 2018 году. Подобное транспортное средство может использоваться для изучения и освоения Луны, экспедиции на Марс.... Интерфакс, 1 ноября

----------


## pig

> На создание и испытания корабля требуется 17 млрд руб.


Что-то мало... Или возвращаемся к методам Лаврентия Павловича?




> и девять лет.


Нормальный такой срок.

----------


## Ярик

Судя по тезисам доклада руководителя Роскосмоса А.Н.Перминова, "этот проект наиболее длительный , будет выполняться Роскосмосом совместно с государственной корпорацией «Росатом». Эскизный проект транспортного энергетического модуля планируется завершить в 2012 году. Весь проект рассчитан на 9 лет."

----------

